# The Beast



## thesillyoldbear (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

hmmmmm....Ok


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

That's a great tobacco. I've been hoarding my last tin for the right astrological moment.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Got to love 2 year old threads and responding to them.....somewhere there's a black hole time continuum going on here.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

I exist outside of time and space because I smoked _The Beast_...

This mixture is best when cut 50/50 with _Cube Cut Burley_ in my view; the flavors shine more this way. $0.02


----------

